# Help needed. building new fishroom



## altum (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi there, eh;
I am building a new fish room and need some help with electrical, plumbing and system set-up. I am willing to pay but would prefer to trade for books from my huge collection, frozen food, fish or plants, or any combination of ... I am retired and home all the time except for club meetings and fish conventions. Evenings, daytime, week-ends, it's all the same to me. Please feel free to pm me, email me or phone me. 905 822 0441. I'm in Mississauga near the QEW and Winston Churchill. Thanks
Jim


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Jim, what exactly have you got going on? How extensive is the help you need?


----------



## altum (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi there BillD;
I need to connect lights to power. These were at one time connected but I had to disconnect them to move the stand. Also some minor plumbing (connecting pipe from system sumps to drain pipe) Also drilling and setting up header pipe for tank water feed. It's actually not an onerous task, it just takes 2 people. Thanks for asking.
Jim


----------

